# -tie pronunciation



## ablativ

Hi,

In what cases / geographic regions would you pronounce -tie (democratie, situatie, politie, ...) as [sie] vs [tsie] ?Thanks for your information.


----------



## Leon89

I think it's always pronounced as tsie..


----------



## tremulum

Is it?
I've actually only heard /s/...
At least in Belgium


----------



## Leon89

I always pronounce democratie as dee-moo-cra-tsie en the other words too


----------



## floortje

In Brabant it is also quite common to use [sie].


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Leon89 said:


> I always pronounce democratie as dee-moo-cra-tsie en the other words too


The question was not how _you_ pronounce it, the question was to give an insight into the distribution of /tie/ and /tsie/.
In the standard Dutch of Flanders, it's pronounced /sie/ and in the 4 main dialect groups it's also /sie/.
Since dialect borders and state borders don't coincide, I wonder how it is pronounced in (Dutch) Zeeuws, Dutch Brabants and Dutch Limburgs. I expect an enormous influence from Hollands (hence/tsie/ is probably taking over), but how is it pronounced in the local Dutch dialects?

Dus, even in het Nederlands, omdat het Engelse 'Dutch' zo'n onhandelbare term is: hoe wordt het uitgesproken in Nederlands Brabant, Nederlands Limburg en in Zeeland?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## floortje

I should have been more clear in my answer: 
In the Dutch part of Brabant near Tilburg it is pronounced as /sie/. 
However I believe the /tsie/ is taking over a bit. People are moving around and the dialects are changing.

In and around Haarlem it is definitely /tsie/.

regards,


----------



## Leon89

I live in East-Holland, near Zwolle, and there it is pronounced like tsie, and I think in southern regions they pronounce -sie-

ps Frank: Ik had de vraag de eerste keer toen ik hem las inderdaad nog niet helemaal goed begrepen, toen las ik hem nog een keer en toen dacht ik van aaaaaaaaaahh zo bedoeld ie dat
En dat grapje over Belgen was echt puur sarcasme hoor, niks tegen Belgen


----------



## moldo

floortje said:


> I should have been more clear in my answer:
> In the Dutch part of Brabant near Tilburg it is pronounced as /sie/.
> However I believe the /tsie/ is taking over a bit. People are moving around and the dialects are changing.
> 
> In and around Haarlem it is definitely /tsie/.
> 
> regards,


 
And in Haarlem they speak ABN don't they?

In my opinion /tsie is indeed the standard Dutch pronounciation (listen to the newsreaders).


----------

